# Is it worth getting a Fisher Space pen?



## Knifemaster

I was wondering it it worth the $30 is there anything special about it other than “ space “ in the name. It seems kind of small and it might be difficult to write with.:candle:


----------



## benchmade_boy

look in my name, i made a thread about the same question just look it up.

BTW yes it is wrth the 30 bucks or you can go to staples and get one for around 17teen bucks.


----------



## DasRonin

I have several space pens. Titanium, clickies, bullet pens, the cartridges in standard pens.

I love them, it is my first pick for pens. I use the fine point refills, and use the medium that come in the pens in non-space pen bodies. I carry one with me daily and always have at least two within reach.

The ability to write at any angle and even up-side-down is always handy for how I use pens. Check out www.spacepen.com/Public/Technology/index.cfm for more about the cartridges.

Shop around... even go to ebay and you can get some good deals on the price depending on the model.


----------



## Sigman

Well you "_could_" just use a pencil?  

Bottom line ---> YES, get one now! Some have stated that they had a problem with earlier refills as far as "smudging" goes. I found (and I believe this was stated somewhere as well...) that the fine point blue doesn't smudge, but the medium black did. I sent "several" new refills back and asked that they replace them with the fine point blues and they did!

BTW, they are available for less than $30...and yes, eBay is a good place to check them out. Oh and they are a drop in replacement for Parker pens as well, if you just want to buy a refill and slap it in a Parker?


----------



## VWTim

I kinda dig that matte Black one at REI listed. I might have to get one for $10


----------



## Sigman

VWTim said:


> I kinda dig that matte Black one at REI listed. I might have to get one for $10


I keep one of those in my truck, never know when you're going to drive into the ocean and have to write a letter home!  

Seriously, writing in the rain or freezing snow is a challenge for most other pens - NOT this one!


----------



## RedLED

Yes, They are great! And, they do live up to their name, as they are still used on space missions.

Redled


----------



## cy

there's a running sales thread for a ti full size space pen at a really good price.

I've got several bullet pens, but never use em. too fiddly. whereas I use full size space pen all the time. like em so well ordered three!


----------



## thelightdude

Sigman said:


> I keep one of those in my truck, never know when you're going to drive into the ocean and have to write a letter home!
> 
> Seriously, writing in the rain or freezing snow is a challenge for most other pens - NOT this one!



I always keep one in my car in the winter. A regular pen can stop working when it is left in a very cold car. The space pen writes at zero degrees!


----------



## DaveG

Sigman said:


> Well you "_could_" just use a pencil?
> 
> Bottom line ---> YES, get one now! Some have stated that they had a problem with earlier refills as far as "smudging" goes. I found (and I believe this was stated somewhere as well...) that the fine point blue doesn't smudge, but the medium black did. I sent "several" new refills back and asked that they replace them with the fine point blues and they did!
> 
> BTW, they are available for less than $30...and yes, eBay is a good place to check them out. Oh and they are a drop in replacement for Parker pens as well, if you just want to buy a refill and slap it in a Parker?


Thanks for the tip on fine point refills,I have a few space pens,but stopped using them due to the ink smudging problem.Have to try a fine point refill.


----------



## chmsam

I have several and use them everyday. They really do work on wet and/or greasy paper (work with cooking or preparing food and you'll understand why this is important). I have had one medium black refill leak out of many so maybe this issue has been fixed by Fisher.

One of only a few Seinfeld shows I liked (I know, I know, but I still didn't like the show that much): "You kept the pen? He LOVED that pen!"


----------



## bfg9000

$30? The Cap-O-Matic line has a MSRP of ten bucks.

I do carry one to have a pen that writes on anything, but for writing on paper I prefer a Parker Gel roller refill.


----------



## mchlwise

I've got three space pens (bullets) and love them. 

They're small and convenient, write very well, and in all kinds of conditions as mentioned. 

:rock:


----------



## pmsar35

After losing my only pen on a search and rescue field test, I ordered aFisher Cap-O-Matic and a bullet pen. I ALWAYS have the bullet pen in my pocket even when carrying other pens at work or in the field.

The Fisher Space Pens work very well with the waterproof notepads that I use in the field and I did test them by putting them in the freezer then writing with them, as well as writing underwater (in the sink)...


----------



## Knifemaster

Tanks guys I will give one a try but now I have to find one. Staples dosen't have them here.


----------



## Lobo

A bit of thread jacking here, but the story about the americans spending millions on developing a pen that could write in space, and the russian just used a pencil, is that one true? Still pretty funny even if it aint.


----------



## bfg9000

No, it's not true. The Americans used pencils and paper until three of our astronauts died from an oxygen-fueled fire, so a private American citizen spent $1M of his own money to develop the fireproof Space Pen and sold them to NASA for US$2.95 each.

The Russians even switched to the Space Pen. It was the first product they sold on QVC from the Mir Space Station...


----------



## mchlwise

Lobo said:


> A bit of thread jacking here, but the story about the americans spending millions on developing a pen that could write in space, and the russian just used a pencil, is that one true? Still pretty funny even if it aint.



FALSE. 

In fact, the government didn't spend any money developing the space pen. Fisher, the guy the company is named after, developed it independently for use in space. Not only did NASA not spend any money on it, at first they didn't even want it and wouldn't buy it. It took a few revisions on Fisher's party before NASA became interested in it. 

As far as the pencil... small pieces of graphite from broken pencil tips flying around inside a zero-gravity space ship loaded with highly sensitive electronic equipment are just NOT a good idea. 

:sick2:


----------



## Knifemaster

So what does the "original" one look like? It appears that there are several versions for sale now.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

Just chiming in to say that I have no problems writing with a small pen (I use an Inka). It's not quite the same as full-size, of course, but the difference feels very insignificant.

It's great EDCing a pen. Go for it!


----------



## GarageBoy

The original is the AG7. Push button with side click retract


----------



## ChopperCFI

For my cars, I like the Cap-o-matic M4B Military at $7.50 each. Pretty cheap and as others have pointed out, it works in wet or freezing weather.

While I really liked the pocketable form factor of the bullet, it was not very comfortable to hold. The cap wouldn't stay on the tail for long when writing and removing the cap from the closed position kept causing the main body to separate. It was a pain to keep pushing it together every time I used it. I finally stopped carrying it.

Recently I started carrying an X-750 Explorer. At $22.50, it was a little more than a bullet, but it is tremendously better ergonomically. It is about 3/8" longer than a bullet and not as tapered at the ends. This allows the cap to stay on the tail when writing for long periods. Most importantly for me, it has a rubber cushion grip that is very comfortable. It is now my favorite pocket pen.

I did look at the Trekker, which is the competitor to the Inka. The Trekker has the same cushion grip as the Explorer, but no place to put the cap when writing. It is about 1/8" shorter than the Explorer with a key ring attachment.

None of my newer pens have had the blobbing problem even in the medium point. My older medium point pens blobbed all the time. Maybe they have fixed it. However, I still plan to try a fine point when I need a refill.


----------



## thelightdude

Here is the offical NASA story on the space pen.

http://history.nasa.gov/spacepen.html


----------



## Blades

They are worth it.



Blades


----------



## carrot

Yep worth it. I have 3 Space pens and an Inka powered by a pressurized ink cartridge. I pretty much use them exclusively to write nowadays, especially given the cold weather. Try writing with a normal pen against a wall in freezing cold weather, and you'll soon come to see why the Space pen is so much more practical.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

Quick question: how do the Space Pens perform on receipts? My Inka can't start up on a receipt; it needs to kick in on ordinary paper first.


----------



## Mike V

I had a bullet with a medium point refill in it.

I liked the design of the pen but the ink used to smudge and sort of blob out and get ink everywhere.

Interesting that they may have fixed this or the fine points are better.


----------



## Sigman

Mike - see my post above on that...


----------



## Mike V

I would have tried the fine refills, but I sold it on E-Bay already.


----------



## rmzalbar

I've carried a black bullet pen I won as a door prize clipped in my jacket for 2 years now. The cartridge is medium black, and has never smudged or blobbed. Use it all the time.


I would say that if you have one doing this, ask Fisher about it, as at least one of them does not.

BTW, it writes on slick receipts without issue


----------



## Monocrom

Having worked as a high-end Pen Salesman a few years ago, I didn't find them to be great pens. They do write every which way and underwater. But so what? How often do you need a pen capable of that?

The ink in the cartridges makes you feel like you're using a piece of chalk. Even by ballpoint standards, the ink comes out very rough. 

I use pens that take standard ballpoint Cross or Parker cartridges. Very smooth ink flow, never had one leak on me, and replacement cartridges don't require a special trip to a pen store.

For $30, you get a quality pen. If you want a very smooth-writing ballpoint; look elsewhere.


----------



## Sigman

Monocrom, pens are like tools to me (the ole' you can't do all jobs with one screwdriver analogy).

I rarely use the Space Pen at home, but in the "Great Alaskan Outdoors" (working, hiking, hunting, fishing, in extreme temps, weather, & such) -* it's certainly been a worthy tool!*!


----------



## mobile1

I really like'em... we have been ordering spacepens for 4 years... however recently they've slacked some in quality. We got a batch where 3 didn't work...


----------



## Monocrom

Sigman said:


> Monocrom, pens are like tools to me (the ole' you can't do all jobs with one screwdriver analogy).
> 
> I rarely use the Space Pen at home, but in the "Great Alaskan Outdoors" (working, hiking, hunting, fishing, in extreme temps, weather, & such) -* it's certainly been a worthy tool!*!


 
Like I said, it's a quality line of pens. In extreme temps, weather, or conditions; I can see how they'd come in handy. 

But under normal, day-to-day conditions, there are better choices. I've never had a Parker or Cross refill fail on me. Even in extreme cold, the way it is now in NYC. 

I think of my pens with a standard Cross or Parker ballpoint refill not as one screwdriver, but as one of the thicker Multi-tools on the market.


----------



## Shur

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Quick question: how do the Space Pens perform on receipts? My Inka can't start up on a receipt; it needs to kick in on ordinary paper first.



I know it's an old thread but after reading this I had to reply.
It is great at writing on receipts, I do it all day. One of the few pens that never needed a kick start and wont smudge on the receipt or the labels I use at work. (The other being the Pentel RSVP series).
I find I have to hold mine more vertically than other pens though.


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew

I had a Bullet Space Pen for years, and hated it because the ink oozed out of the nib - whenever I wanted to use it, I had to wipe the nib first.

I recently had another go with the pen, got myself a new fine point black refill, and it was totally different, no leaks ! 

I now have 4 bullet space pens, 3 chrome, one old 2 tone brass and black, and a retractable space pen on the way. The Bulet Pens are the perfect fit for my Filofax pen loop.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Yes, it is worth it. I use my full size all the time and it has a huge reservoir. Same size as Parker. Writes on most surfaces. 

Bill


----------



## Gizzy

If you want to keychain carry(so that you can always have one in case you forget to bring your bigger pen)
go with Inka :thumbsup: the ink cartridges are pressurized so they can write anywhere also.
You wont notice it at all if you already have a couple things on your keychain


----------



## CLHC

I did have a black one once, but the clip kept slipping off even after I've Loc-Tite it! Maybe it's just my manner of handling it. Now if they ever come out with a Gel version with more girth.


----------



## greenstuffs

They do feel cheap  :thumbsdow that said the writing is awesome, but i'd rather stick to my sarasa or pilot gel.


----------



## Sigman

RAF_Groundcrew said:


> ...got myself a new fine point black refill, and it was totally different, no leaks!...


Ditto that, I put fine point blue ink in mine. I sent several medium refills back, complained about the smearing, & asked that they replace them with fine point blue (as I had heard they didn't smear or leak). They did! I'm never without my bullet!


----------



## Echo63

i i have my pants on i have my matte black bullet with me (it lives in my wallet)
i love mine, and will probably get another one if i ever wear this one out
i also have a stowaway ? somewhere, when i find it it will go back in my camera bag


----------



## Sgt. LED

I had an old bullet with medium point and it sucked! Maybe I should try a new full size with fine point?


----------



## Marduke

For those of you unsatisfied with your bullets (too small, globing ink, etc.), PM me and I might be willing to buy it off you.


----------



## sween1911

I carried a bullet-shaped space pen for awhile. Never really liked it. I'd carry it for awhile and when I went to use it, a big glob of ink would be stuck on the point.

I just picked up a two-pack of the Zebra F-301 compact. Works like a champ, not that much bigger then the bullet pens. Very cool. The 2-pack was like 9 bucks.

http://www.zebrapen.com/ball-f301compact.html


----------



## NeonLights

I've had a matte black and chrome space pen for quite a few years, although the chrome one has disappeared for years at a time. It turned up a week or two ago again, but I only carried it for a day or two before it disappeared again. I think because the chrome is so much more slippery than my matte black pen it falls out of my pocket when sitting down so much easier.

I'll often carry the Zebra F301 pen instead though. I have several of them, and at only $4 for a two-pack at WalMart, if I lose one, I'm only out $2 instead of $20 for a space pen.


----------



## Minjin

GarageBoy said:


> The original is the AG7. Push button with side click retract



This is the one I have. I believe its the only one actually adopted by space agencies. All the rest are just pretenders. :nana:


----------



## Groundhog66

I have a Ti Inka, really comes in handy


Tim


----------



## FrogmanM

I've been edcing a bullet pen for about 3 weeks now, and I'm never going back to bic or any other pen company. I love the size of the thing, and I like knowing that the ink will flow, no matter what I'm writing on. Sure its not as freeflowing as a gel, but I don't expect it to be. This pen is a working tool, keep your fancy writing instruments for writing checks/signatures etc...

...although I think the Lamy Safari pen has caught my eye...:huh:


Mayo


----------



## SunnyQueensland

*Re: Is it worth getting a Fisher Space pen?*

+1 about the GEL ink.

I use my Mont Blanc at work but my Bullet is never far away.


----------



## thiswayup

Monocrom said:


> Having worked as a high-end Pen Salesman a few years ago, I didn't find them to be great pens. They do write every which way and underwater. But so what? How often do you need a pen capable of that?



Rarely. But they also let you write reasonably waterproof notes on virtually any type of paper you can scavenge or might have to annotate at any angle. Very useful sometimes for normal purposes, and extremely so for survival kits, I'm told.



> The ink in the cartridges makes you feel like you're using a piece of chalk. Even by ballpoint standards, the ink comes out very rough.



Not anymore. The refills I've bought in the past couple of years are excellent. As fall as bp's go - I prefer my 50's Triumph nib Snorkel fountain pen.



> I use pens that take standard ballpoint Cross or Parker cartridges. Very smooth ink flow, never had one leak on me, and replacement cartridges don't require a special trip to a pen store.



I order my refills online, so I don't need to make a trip anywhere.



> For $30, you get a quality pen. If you want a very smooth-writing ballpoint; look elsewhere.



A space pen refill will go in any pen that takes a Parker refill. You can get an excellent brass bodied twist action pen for $8 on ebay - probably better than any current Parker - and put a space pen refill inside.


----------



## thiswayup

FrogmanM said:


> I've been edcing a bullet pen for about 3 weeks now, and I'm never going back to bic or any other pen company. I love the size of the thing, and I like knowing that the ink will flow, no matter what I'm writing on. Sure its not as freeflowing as a gel, but I don't expect it to be. This pen is a working tool, keep your fancy writing instruments for writing checks/signatures etc...



I'd use the Fisher on cheques: it's harder for a forger to mess with, although not as hard as a cellulose binding fountain pen ink like Noodlers Eternal.

One tip with the bullet pen: superglue the clip to the damn thing - relying on friction will mean a lost pen in the end.


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew

Sigman said:


> I sent "several" new refills back and asked that they replace them with the fine point blues and they did!


 
Dang! I wish I thought of that !!

I went through a phase of liking the Bullet Pen design, but *hating* the leakage from the refills (a long while ago, actually). 

The newer refills are much better, and I am now starting to buy the AG-7 'astronaut' pen, with the retractable nib, as a supplement to my many bullet pens, which I find ideal as Filofax pens, as they are a snug fit in the pen loops therein.

As a volunteer EMS, I'm also hoping that the space pen refills will write better on the back of my nitrile gloves, as the Parker refills tend to drag a little (I use the fine black parkers as my day job is with the Royal Air Force as an aircraft engineer - lots of precision writing).


----------



## Fargus

Oh, you foolish people. Why would you want a mere 'space' pen, when you could have a COMBAT PEN!!!!!







That right! It is a Timberline Combat Pen.

It slices, dices, and causes death and destruction to your foes. Who could possibly live without one? As one of the testimonials indicates, you could seriously put someone's eye out with this deadly writing implement. 

Nope, no wimpy space pen for me. I want a pen that can write someone's will and kill them 10 seconds later. :thumbsup:


----------



## javafool

I have several Fisher S725 Trekker Space pens and an Explorer that I use all the time. They have a rubber or silicone grip that makes them a lot more comfortable than the standard bullet. I like them much more than the Inka's I used to carry, just slightly longer but significant. The Fisher refills also come in several interesting colors if you want something different than boring black, blue or red.

Terry Fisher
(No relation)

www.penwa.com or specifically: http://www.penwa.com/fisher/newfrom.htm


----------



## Gadget Guy

RAF_Groundcrew said:


> I had a Bullet Space Pen for years, and hated it because the ink oozed out of the nib - whenever I wanted to use it, I had to wipe the nib first.
> 
> I recently had another go with the pen, got myself a new fine point black refill, and it was totally different, no leaks !
> 
> I now have 4 bullet space pens, 3 chrome, one old 2 tone brass and black, and a retractable space pen on the way. The Bulet Pens are the perfect fit for my Filofax pen loop.


 
I used to have the same problem. The newer versions seem to be much better. I have a couple of them and so far I'm really happy with the overall quality.


----------



## Monocrom

Fargus said:


> Oh, you foolish people. Why would you want a mere 'space' pen, when you could have a COMBAT PEN!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That right! It is a Timberline Combat Pen.


 
And the company screwed up by advertising it as such! :thumbsdow

Maybe if they didn't use the word "tactical" in the name.... An excellent design with an artistic flare to it. (I heard it takes Fisher Space Pen refills too). But imagine if you one day have to use it? 

Ironically, there really are few pens on the market that make *ideal* defensive tools. But none of those are advertised as anything more than a pen. And that's the key thing!


----------



## toos

I have an AG-7 and a Bullet. The Bullet is always in my wallet, but I prefer the AG-7. Great pen, always works. I've used it so much the chrome is wearing off. It really does work under the most adverse conditions. Highly recommended.


----------



## Art Vandelay

That's some pen.


----------



## ZDP189

I owned a space pen and the biggest problem was getting it to write even on paper. If you ask me, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## magellan

Last time anyone posted here was in Dec. of 2007 and it's now Dec. of 2016, so I'm a bit late to the discussion. 

But I had to say I luv Space Pens and they are my go to pen as they will write under almost any conditions. I have seen one write on wax paper that I greased with a butter stick, just to try to defeat it, but even that failed. It wrote just fine.  

So I'm a big believer in them. I have a modest collection, including the engraved solid Sterling silver, the engraved 24k gold plated, a lacquered standard brass, a lacquered brass Cap-O-Matic, the old nylon tipped stylus model, a silver and black Trekker, two different models of the gold titanium Infiniums, the original chrome Astronaut model, the 45 yr. Anniiversary Astronaut Special Edition, the Space-Tek rubber coated Astronaut, the Pocket Tech Star Spangled Banner Special Edition, and a 70s era brushed chrome model from early on in college. I also custom fit the refills to one of my brass tactical/EDC pens.


----------



## wtrm

https://www.jetpens.com/blog/guide-to-pressurized-space-pens/pt/748


----------



## Ferrariblades

Deleted


----------



## gsr

My answer to the OP question is yes, yes they are.


----------



## joelbnyc

I like a Zebra 701 modded with a 402 for an all-stainless $15 pen that looks like $100. There are various hacks to use various cartridges too, including the Fishers. https://penthusiast.wordpress.com/2014/07/25/the-space-zebra-f-7401/

For Pocket size, I like the Pilot birdy BS-40S, awesome pen.


----------



## Monocrom

What a difference a decade can make. As in, when this topic was started. Fisher has significantly improved the ink flow. Now their refills no longer feel like you're writing with a piece of chalk.


----------



## hugodrax

I bought a Brass pen from Countycomm that has a Fisher pen refill inside. They were selling for half price. I wish I bought a second one, my wife keeps taking my brass pen.


----------



## schuster

Monocrom said:


> What a difference a decade can make. As in, when this topic was started. Fisher has significantly improved the ink flow. Now their refills no longer feel like you're writing with a piece of chalk.



Maybe worth a re-visit for me, too.

Gave up on them long ago because of ink flow.
Without exception, every refill started developing a leak around the ball tip which caused "blobbies" while writing, and the accumulation of a big, gooey ball of ink at the tip when not used.


----------



## tech25

My newer bullet pen doesn't blob at all unlike my older refills.


----------



## bykfixer

Yup, 
The newer refills are dandy.
I gave up on them long ago as the internal pressure kept causing ink stains in shirt pockets (ugh) but a few tactical pens I've acquired lately have their cartridges and they write like a pen is supposed to. No smears, not need to scribble on scrap paper to get it started and most importantly (to me anyway) no more shirt pocket stains.


----------



## Illusory

I'd recommend a Hinderer Investigator. They come in titanium or aluminum, small and very handy.


----------



## Weld Inspector

My best friend gave me a custom made pen made from a piece of bored out rebar it takes parker style refills the first thing I did was order space pen refills for it I love them


----------



## schuster

bykfixer said:


> Yup,
> The newer refills are dandy.
> I gave up on them long ago as the internal pressure kept causing ink stains in shirt pockets (ugh) but a few tactical pens I've acquired lately have their cartridges and they write like a pen is supposed to. No smears, not need to scribble on scrap paper to get it started and most importantly (to me anyway) no more shirt pocket stains.



Thanks, I'll give it another shot. Scanned the Amazon reviews and found that they were overwhelmingly positive; however, there still are a few recent reviews that complain about leaking and blobbing. QC? Old stock? Dunno. Will see.


----------



## highbob

bykfixer said:


> Yup,
> The newer refills are dandy.
> I gave up on them long ago as the internal pressure kept causing ink stains in shirt pockets (ugh) but a few tactical pens I've acquired lately have their cartridges and they write like a pen is supposed to. No smears, not need to scribble on scrap paper to get it started and most importantly (to me anyway) no more shirt pocket stains.



I've got a Ti bullet that I gave to my dad--oh, about 25 years ago--that came into my possession following his death. He never carried it that often, a bit to my chagrin. I thought it was perfect, just a great smooth style made perfect for carrying in one's pocket. After his passing, when I opened the pen, I discovered why he might have not taken to it. The cartridge had leaked into the cap, and the inside of the cap and the pen itself, up to the ringed seal had become a lovely shade of blue. I removed the refill and cleaned the components in alcohol, and it was good as new. 

For the next couple of years, I tried to carry the pen, but the refills were simply miserable, as others in this thread have also stated. The ink tended to gather in globs at the tip when stored, and as also mentioned by other, the writer would have to clean the tip of this refuse and then run it over paper to prime it, oftentimes. Mind you, the pen would always ultimately work, but the quality of the writing left much to be desired. 

Full disclosure, before everything when digital, I collected pens, and I have a nice collection. While I appreciate fountain pens, I'm really much more of a rollerball aficionado (if such a thing exists), and I like pens that have smooth, liquid ink. I also really like gel refills, and I use them in the pocket pens that I carry these days. My current carry is a Machine Era brass pen--not unlike the bullet Space Pen--but with a Pentel Energel fine point blue refill. I'd be happy, though, to try the Fisher refills to check out any improvements. But ballpoints just don't write like a gel point. The quality is different, and what you prefer is down to taste. I really like the style of the Ti bullet, though.

highbob


----------



## schuster

So I am about at the 6-week point of use for the first in the 3-pack of Fisher refills I ordered from Amazon.
So far so good ... it is out-performing the Fisher refills of old - solid black line, no clogging, skipping, or blobbing at the tip even when stored point-down.


----------



## AVService

I just bought this one Yesterday at an Office Depot!
Much better feel than they used to have to me!


----------



## magellan

hugodrax said:


> I bought a Brass pen from Countycomm that has a Fisher pen refill inside. They were selling for half price. I wish I bought a second one, my wife keeps taking my brass pen.



Yes. I have two and they are great pens.


----------



## U2v5

“Recent” manufacture refills are definitely better! Used Fisher refills on and off for 30 years with mixed results until a few years ago. Now my go to when using a ball point style pen. Works great on “Rite in the Rain” products too. [emoji41][emoji106]🏻


----------



## magellan

I have some of the RITR pens and they are good too. I guess the patent on the Fisher thixotropic ink expired or something.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

In addition to the Space Pens, I also have two "Embassy" pens (Brass & Stainless Steel) from County Comm that use the Fisher Space Pen refills. The only negative I have found is that since I travel from sea level to a few thousand feet, occasionally there will be a small "blob" of ink at the tip. They write anywhere on anything and are the best match for the "write in the rain" notebooks I have used. For my two cents, definitely worth getting


----------

